# And the strawberry price goes to....



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Pixie "won" the first stawberry of the season. And by won I tottaly mean that she shamelessly took it from the garden without us knowing it! I only had time to see a red thing hanging on her mouth!

She has been super nice at leaving the garden alone! On the other hand it is the first time we have yummy fruits.... Need to see how that goes


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

She knows whats yummy. Did she actually eat the strawberry or does she just carry it around? Kiki doesn't seem to know how to eat a strawberry so she just carries it around like a purse.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly has been raiding the blackberry bushes on our walks and it shows...in her poop. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

kikisdeliveryservice said:


> She knows whats yummy. Did she actually eat the strawberry or does she just carry it around? Kiki doesn't seem to know how to eat a strawberry so she just carries it around like a purse.


 
Ypes, can't blame her, it really looked yummy 

We caught her right on the act! She is actually silly enough to steal it and then come close to us to enjoy it We asked her to give it and they practice the leave it a bit. I then took it into the kitchen and chopped it for her. Otherwise I think she would figure it out on her own!

So basicly Kiki is just catching them up for you? Such a nice girl


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly has been raiding the blackberry bushes on our walks and it shows...in her poop.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Ha ha ha! I still prefer to know she got a strawberry by catching in on the right end: her mouth 

Soon the raspberries will be ripe as well! As far as I can see, this will be quite the adventure. :doh:


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

My Homer and I used to walk by a wild berry path on our adventures. He loved the idea of those berries hanging there for his pleasure. We would eats handfuls. It is one of my fondest memories.
Olliver and I spied our first wild berry bush yesterday by the lake. With misty eye, fed him one and he spat it right out. Lol. Oh well, more for me and the bears.
A berry for you my dear, sweet Homer. And hope you enjoyed yours as well, Pixie the Strawberry Eater


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Jamie my first golden ,loved eating the cherry tomatoes we had back then in the garden,so cute how she would steal them.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Yesterday she grabbed a green small one  And in the haste of geting it she stepped on a riped one!

We are now working on "leave it". Let's see how that goes! Otherwise, we will have use a fence!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Ah... the one she stepped one was the first one I got to taste! Let me tell you that I understand why she is going at them  it was really nice and sweet, a bit squished but nice 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My two love fresh fruits and veggies, seems like all my dogs have over the years.

We always had problems with our dogs helping themselves to whatever we were growing.

Like you, often they got the first ones of the season. 


Enjoy your fruits and veggies, they sound delicious!


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

My Dory loves apples so much that when I let her out, she runs to the apple tree and eats the apples off the ground. I normally toss them to the horses but sometimes she gets there before I do! Hopefully the bees haven't found them before I do this time!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

She's no dummy ha ha. Asia has been raiding our raspberries for the past few weeks and is disappointed now that they are about done.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

We fenced the strawberrys (ooohhh!). Seriously guys we had to  I was keeping my eye on her and teaching her not to go there and pick them. We were doing fine until she said "if I cannot pick them, I will nibble them!" :doh:

But dont be too sad for Pixie, she now found the RASPBERRIES


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> My two love fresh fruits and veggies, seems like all my dogs have over the years.
> 
> We always had problems with our dogs helping themselves to whatever we were growing.
> 
> ...


I had to smile when I read your post because Harley would always find the first big red tomato and the first nice cuke. When the big tomatoes were gone he would resort to the little cherry tomatoes. Last year when I knew it would be his last summer I let him pull out carrots and dig for potatoes. I sure do miss him this summer.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

I have been wondering what has been happening to my tomatoes..... I think I know who the culprits are now!


----------

